# HDR batch Options?



## russellsnr (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi, As I understand it you cannot BATCH process within Lightroom when it comes to HDR (maybe wrong but cannot see it).
I have Photomatix Pro stand alone and Lightroom plugin but again cannot see an option to BATCH process images.
Is there a way I am missing or another HDR program that will allow export from Lightroom direct to BATCH process?
Thank You
Russ


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi Russ.

The question I have is this: what do you want to batch process?
As someone who has done a lot of HDR (but not with Lightroom yet) the only thing that I wanted to sort prior to the merge was lens corrections.

I have to confess that I am not completely sure what your question really is.
Perhaps restating it may help.

Tony Jay


----------



## russellsnr (Oct 17, 2015)

Tony thank you for the reply.
I have 144 images 3 of +2, 0, -2 so 144 divide by 3 is 48 so to get the 48 final images I would have to select 3 and process 48 times, with Photomatix Pro you can from the stand alone software import all 144 images and it will batch process useing 3 images at a time but I cannot see an option to do this from Lightroom with export to Photomatix or within Lightrooms Merge to HDR option.
Thanks
Russ


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 17, 2015)

Russ now everything makes sense!

Unfortunately however I think you are right - there is no batch option for your purpose to the best of my knowledge.

Tony Jay


----------

